

Ask HN: What is your process for executing ideas? - mapster

Is there a single guide or resource for web entrepreneurs to use to bring their idea to fruition? Such that would cover idea vetting, getting the idea executed on &#60; $1k (hosting, squeeze page, template, domain, etc.), and marketing?<p>I have a dozen excellent opportunities, but feel like I spin my wheels trying to get the basics executed.
======
coryl
Depends on the idea and what it requires. If its easy enough to hack, then
just build it and launch it with its core features. If you need more
validation, then time to do some market research, build a landing page, drive
some traffic to it, etc. to see if its a worthwhile pursuit.

~~~
mapster
I should say, I am not a developer, so am wondering which are the go to
resources for executing (i.e. templates, hosting, domain, logo, etc.)?

~~~
coryl
Well, its bit harder at these stages since you lack the basics. I would
personally invest a bit of time into learning HTML/CSS, and playing around in
Photoshop.

If you choose to buy a design, you have MonsterTemplates or ThemeForest, but
you'll have no idea on how to customize them without some HTML/CSS knowledge.

For hosting, there tons of paid options, I would try using free hosting for
now and learning a bit about using an FTP program to upload your data.

Really, unless you have huge skills or opportunity elsewhere, you're starting
at the basics of web development which leaves you in no position to try and
start a web-based business. After you learn a bit more, maybe then you can
decide whether or not you want to keep learning development or if you'd rather
hire / recruit a developer.

------
TheUmair
I hack ideas myself and spend most of the money in marketing because unless
people would about it, this is useless.

~~~
mapster
What would you suggest as a primer on marketing a Saas or online marketing?

~~~
TheUmair
I am not sure if I got your question but the best source of available
marketing I see is SEO. If you want any of your product quickly publicized you
must spend some money on SEO marketing.

